# VISA RUN on Wednesday 28 April 2010



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi I need to go on a Visa run this week. Wednesday is good If anyone wants to go with me, let me know as I have a car. Alternatively I can contribute to costs and travel with someone else. Alan


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

whats a visa run?


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hi Hakeem*



hakeemdxb said:


> whats a visa run?


Certain nationalities are able to cross the border and return, effectively giving them a further 40 days to remain in the UAE. So you can fly or drive across the border to Oman and back.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

i thought they'd stopped allowing visa runs thru oman border!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

There was a recent National article I think stating that the tourist visa could only be renewed once from now on before a 2 month break would have to occur. Not sure if it has been implemented yet.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Alan, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive been doing it for months now Its for 40 days. There was some debate 2 months ago but was eventually stated that certain passports would be allowed.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Why dont you get a resident visa makes life simple, or you just here holidaying or something else.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Why dont you get a resident visa makes life simple, or you just here holidaying or something else.


Exactly ... surely a whole lot simpler !:confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Exactly ... surely a whole lot simpler !:confused2:


**** yer as long as your doing legal things!!!!!!!!!!:confused2:


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

Why has someone has a job to offer me  Thanks


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

*Visa Run Tomorrow*

Still looking for someone to accompany me on a Visa Run through RAK tomorrow ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Thru RAK ??? why not thru Hatta?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you guys take your bags with you "just in case" they dion't let you back in or do you just "wing it" and hope for the best ?


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

At the RAK Border the Oman Border is right there so you can just walk across. That saves on having to get documentation and insurance with regard your vehicle e.g Bank or rental company permission to take the vehicle across the border. It is legal to go across and there are continual updates clarifying this so I dont pack a suitcase


----------

